
Ask HN: Advice needed on Node.js - nishkaush
Hi Everyone,<p>Just finished my first web app with NodeJS, here it is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arcane-meadow-53882.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>What could be some good projects to take up next to further enhance my skills??<p>PS. (I only know HTML, CSS &amp; JavaScript).
======
imtu80
There are many things you can do.

Following is something I want to do for my business website but don't have
time for it.

Using node (API) and firebase database capture new signup name, IP and IP to
Geo and store it in Firebase. Eg { name:'john Smith', ip:'127.0.0.1',
Latitude:123.1233, Longitude:123.123, Country:'USA', City:'Los Angeles',
State:'California', Date: epoch }

Next create a js file to include in any page which would get data (from nodejs
API) sorted by latest first and show new signup as notification pop-up one by
one.

Good luck!

~~~
nishkaush
Thanks so much for the help! will try and build it!

